# RRR Block not so special after all...



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

This video has certainly destroyed the myth surrounding the RRR block.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Time to sell the 6 RRR's I have stored before this becomes widespread :chuckle:

Glad they did these videos, happier to buildup a seasoned 05U when the time comes now.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Shame on you Nissan! :chuckle: selling placebos to your customers. 
A while ago someone from Greece was on here searching for a triple R block and ended up paying over £5k for one  hope he doesn't see this...


----------



## Steve_R32 (Oct 11, 2005)

I find these test videos fascinating and funny the N1 and RRR variants aren't all that different really. That said when he compares any of these to the 2JZ it makes the RB26 look shite haha

That said even those blocks he reckoned were 'okay' can still run 1000bhp so we are nitpicking here :chuckle:


----------



## ibby730d (Jan 4, 2019)

I've watched all of these comparison vids and this one was very interesting. The only thing i can think of is that with heat, may be the RRR block gets stronger/thicker due to chemical reactions. Nickel and cobalt are only effective under heat. May be if both blocks were heated for a certain amount of time and then tests were carried out, could have different results. Surely the public can't have been conned.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

ibby730d said:


> *Surely the public can't have been conned.*


What's the old saying about a fool and His money being easily parted. Welcome to the World of Nismo!:chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

ibby730d said:


> ...... Surely the public can't have been conned.


Don't think public have ever been conned- everything you hear about this part, that part etc is just people on the internet making things up which then gets passed on and becomes Chinese whispers which in turn eventually some how becomes solid internet facts lol

It's a bit like the whole thing about early blocks in the R32 being super strong special homologation blocks ripe for big power builds. It's just someone somewhere talking bollocks as usual and then people on the internet just latch on to it


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Looks to me like it's lighter and that's it. Nismo are probably wondering what the fuss is about, bit you can see how these things start.

"So this is the RRR block we've lightened for racing"

"So it's lighter and making more power over stock, must be something special then, stronger materials"

"Nah. It's just lighter"


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I seem to remember in one of the earlier videos they commented that they were ignoring torsional rigidity because they have a cradle to 'fix' that.

It's possible that the RRR block is designed to 'fix' things which aren't issues for most. It wasn't made to run massive boost for quarter mile times at a squillion bhp. The spec could just be that it was a 'good' block which was a bit lighter so teams knew they were getting a good one rather than having to take the time to source five normal blocks and test them...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Jags said:


> Don't think public have ever been conned- everything you hear about this part, that part etc is just people on the internet making things up which then gets passed on and becomes Chinese whispers which in turn eventually some how becomes solid internet facts lol
> 
> It's a bit like the whole thing about early blocks in the R32 being super strong special homologation blocks ripe for big power builds. It's just someone somewhere talking bollocks as usual and then people on the internet just latch on to it


Absolutely just that I don’t think I ever saw wild claims by Nissan or Nismo but people over talking these to a point where they are the must have item. Back to reality now.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

good info thanks for posting the vid


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

bhp said:


> good info thanks for posting the vid


Do you own an RRR block?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Do you own an RRR block?


Rab Baisab (bhp) does have such a block in his 34.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

So does this mean that the S1/R1 engine variants aren't actually all that special??


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The RB26 is a special engine full stop.

IMO what is boring is those owners making out whatever engine they have in their car is something almost unicorn like..


----------



## ibby730d (Jan 4, 2019)

Kadir said:


> The RB26 is a special engine full stop.
> 
> IMO what is boring is those owners making out whatever engine they have in their car is something almost unicorn like..


LOL :chuckle:


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

This makes me feel all fuzzy inside, my car is up at Rod Bells having one of his stroker kits to my "standard" 05 block , I'm glad I didn't spend money on another block


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I***8217;ll be using a stock block also for my build gave up on the idea of an N1.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

I think more interesting than what block can take a million horsepower is what it takes to keep the RB26 properly oiled. Lots of voodoo magic like rear head drains out there. Dry sump obviously fixes everything but it's probably overkill for your average owner that wants to just do a few track days to wring out the car on street tires.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

joshuaho96 said:


> *your average owner that wants to just do a few track days to wring out the car on street tires.*


Its truly horrifying when you know how much Our cars oil sloshes about the engine internals during hard cornering/acceleration, even with modest power and on road tyres too joshuaho96.... 

Nothing seems to grip like a Skyline GT-R does!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

joshuaho96 said:


> I think more interesting than what block can take a million horsepower is what it takes to keep the RB26 properly oiled. Lots of voodoo magic like rear head drains out there. Dry sump obviously fixes everything but it's probably overkill for your average owner that wants to just do a few track days to wring out the car on street tires.


Not rocket science, just fit a spline drive kit and has been avaialable for 5 years unless one has been hibernating.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> Not rocket science, just fit a spline drive kit and has been avaialable for 5 years unless one has been hibernating.


For light circuit use (something like Michelin PSS/PS4S) is anything needed in addition to that? I'm guessing something like a good catch can/oil separator, head oil restrictor, and cam cover baffles but I don't really have any experience here.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

How many people have actually got a RRR block? 

i have a RRR block ran the engine for 2 years pushing 621 bhp 2 track day 15-20 runs on drag strip abused on streets and the block never let me down.

Its now going to be running around 800-900 wheel horse power stills see how far it will go.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> I***8217;ll be using a stock block also for my build gave up on the idea of an N1.


Is there any way to check the stock blocks for porosity? My standard O5U (before it cracked) was a porous block. But only discovered this because the car was garaged nightly and found small drips of coolant on the floor on the turbo side of the engine. Had I parked on a gravel driveway i never would***8217;ve noticed. Admittedly it wasn***8217;t a lot of coolant but enough to be concerned.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Is there any way to check the stock blocks for porosity? My standard O5U (before it cracked) was a porous block. But only discovered this because the car was garaged nightly and found small drips of coolant on the floor on the turbo side of the engine. Had I parked on a gravel driveway i never would’ve noticed. Admittedly it wasn’t a lot of coolant but enough to be concerned.


Probably cracked like the Motive DVD 05U Block. Magnaflux/x Ray.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

XashskylineX said:


> How many people have actually got a RRR block?
> 
> i have a RRR block ran the engine for 2 years pushing 621 bhp 2 track day 15-20 runs on drag strip abused on streets and the block never let me down.
> 
> Its now going to be running around 800-900 wheel horse power stills see how far it will go.


I think there is a difference. A stock block can take 621bhp. 800-900 is also doable on a good stock block. Australians are cranking 1500whp and running 45-70psi or boost on E85. Imagine cylinder wall pressures.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> So does this mean that the S1/R1 engine variants aren't actually all that special??




I think this is being directed at me. The S1/R1 package was never specced with a RRR from Nismo, the R1 package was given the N1 block and the S1 reused the original block. 

My car’s previous owner in Japan specced the RRR block as an upgrade when the R1 package was installed, now I’ve had no issues with it and my car runs around 500bhp I have no intention of upping the power levels on my car so i have no fears.

The RRR block comes standard in the Z-tune and if its good enough for that car then its good enough for me, i don’t see people flooring that car and saying the engine is rubbish or its not special or it even effecting the value of the car.

The last comment on that video said it all, Nismo designed the block to be used for circuit racing applications at 500bhp.

I think we should all watch the other video these guys posted up of the RB vs 2jz that will ruffle some feathers further


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yawn.


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> Not rocket science, just fit a spline drive kit and has been avaialable for 5 years unless one has been hibernating.


If I wanted to do some track work in an unforged R32 Kouki, is there anything I should do? I keep reading the oil system is where it's at to protect. I was going to get a cooler fitted up. Any other tips if I may ask?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ryan_H said:


> If I wanted to do some track work in an unforged R32 Kouki, is there anything I should do? I keep reading the oil system is where it's at to protect. I was going to get a cooler fitted up. Any other tips if I may ask?



Just fit a spline drive kit and has been available for 5 years unless one has been hibernating.


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

K66 SKY said:


> Its truly horrifying when you know how much Our cars oil sloshes about the engine internals during hard cornering/acceleration, even with modest power and on road tyres too joshuaho96....
> 
> Nothing seems to grip like a Skyline GT-R does!


Except in the rain...

*1992 Tooheys 1000 flashbacks*


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

[redacted] said:


> Just fit a spline drive kit and has been available for 5 years unless one has been hibernating.


Did you copy and paste FRRacer? Lol. I***8217;m not sure I follow. How does a spline drive pump help with oil sloshing? I***8217;m a bit uneducated on that side of power train. Also, I don***8217;t want to open the motor.


----------



## Steve_R32 (Oct 11, 2005)

Seems the oil starvation (hanging around up top too much) is the achilles heel right? I was just talking about baffled cam covers on another post - i think there a few things like that you can do - It does seem like a decent oil pump like a tomei might be the real magic bullet but from what i understand its a pig of a job?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ryan_H said:


> Did you copy and paste FRRacer? Lol. I***8217;m not sure I follow. How does a spline drive pump help with oil sloshing? I***8217;m a bit uneducated on that side of power train. Also, I don***8217;t want to open the motor.


Correct.

Stop the oil pump shitting itself. A shorter crank collar that drives the oil pump can break with high revs. Oil pump shits itself, engine shits itself, bank balance shits itself. 

Sump baffle.

New oil pump.

Keep oil level high.

Oil cooler (keep the oil healthy) 

Keep revs below 7800-8k.

Drive.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> Its truly horrifying when you know how much Our cars oil sloshes about the engine internals during hard cornering/acceleration, even with modest power and on road tyres too joshuaho96....
> 
> Nothing seems to grip like a Skyline GT-R does!


Evo VI.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> *Evo VI.*


Sorry to disagree with you [redacted] but the lighter Lancer Evo's are better than Skylines in that department....



At least my mates old Evo 6 RSX was back in the day!


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> Sorry to disagree with you [redacted] but the lighter Lancer Evo's are better than Skylines in that department....
> 
> 
> 
> At least my mates old Evo 6 RSX was back in the day!


That was kinda my point.

Few things corner like an evo can.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> *That was kinda my point.
> 
> Few things corner like an evo can.*


_Whilst they work that is!_ 

My Skyline's RB26 has lasted longer at 520bhp than my mate Mark's 4G63 did at 385bhp...:shy:


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

K66 SKY said:


> _Whilst they work that is!_
> 
> My Skyline's RB26 has lasted longer at 520bhp than my mate Mark's 4G63 did at 385bhp...:shy:


Well, your car is a fair bit more than some rally car.

No offence to EVOs, but here is the best Japanese AWD:

1. Nissan Skyline GT- R

2. Toyota Celica GT Four

3. Subaru Impreza WRX STI

4. Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution I/II/III/IV/V/VI/VII/VIII/IX/X/X Final Edition.


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

[redacted] said:


> Correct.
> 
> Stop the oil pump shitting itself. A shorter crank collar that drives the oil pump can break with high revs. Oil pump shits itself, engine shits itself, bank balance shits itself.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, have GTR owners any preferred sump baffle options?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

bhp said:


> The last comment on that video said it all, Nismo designed the block to be used for circuit racing applications at 500bhp.


Apart from having an extra 1mm in deck height everything else was the same wasn't it? Not much of an improvement in design. But if that's what they thought was required then who are we to argue??




bhp said:


> I think we should all watch the other video these guys posted up of the RB vs 2jz that will ruffle some feathers further


Everyone knows the 2JZ is far superior in comparison to the RB. But doesn't mean they were in superior cars :chuckle:


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ryan_H said:


> Many thanks, have GTR owners any preferred sump baffle options?


Tomei does the job.

http://www.tomei-p.co.jp/catalogue/opb_rb26/


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Everyone knows the 2JZ is far superior in comparison to the RB. But doesn't mean they were in superior cars :chuckle:


The Supra was better than the GT- R! When it had popups, that is...


https://c1.staticflickr.com/6/5590/14601871806_e16699ab71_b.jpg

But this doesn't have the 2JZ, so ***128077;.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

[redacted] said:


> Correct.
> 
> Stop the oil pump shitting itself. A shorter crank collar that drives the oil pump can break with high revs. Oil pump shits itself, engine shits itself, bank balance shits itself.
> 
> ...


What's up with all the hubbub about head oil drains, head oil restrictors, and cam cover baffles?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

joshuaho96 said:


> What's up with all the hubbub about head oil drains, head oil restrictors, and cam cover baffles?


Restrictors and drains are generally for higher powered cars with uprated oil pumps that pump more oil around...oil can get stuck up in the head and therefore starve the bottom end/pickup when pushing it. For a road car with moderate power...I wouldnt bother. 

The plan for mine was not to go beyond 450 whp so a drop in baffle is sufficient.

All depends what/how the cars going to be used. Plan what you want to do with it then get what you need. 


Cam cover baffles are just an unnecessarily expensive add on imo. Throwing all the parts in the catalogue wont always help....brands just want you to think having it is better than not having it. 

I call people who buy aftermarket everything just for the sake of it 'spec-list junkies'. Assuming aftermarket is better just because.

One example of this is people forking out the best part of £1000 for R35 coil upgrades for rb26 when in reality the Nissan oem rb26 coils will easily handle 550 whp but...._Oem_ doesnt sound as blingy as _aftermarket _on the spec list. 

Thats my perspective anyway.

The next person can come along and say Im talking out my anus.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> _Whilst they work that is!_
> 
> My Skyline's RB26 has lasted longer at 520bhp than my mate Mark's 4G63 did at 385bhp...:shy:


One of the many perks of creaky old Japanese cars.


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

[redacted] said:


> Tomei does the job.
> 
> RB26?????????????? ? TOMEI POWERED INC. ONLINE CATALOGUE


Thanks very much, I'll go and source one today.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

[redacted] said:


> Correct.
> 
> Stop the oil pump shitting itself. A shorter crank collar that drives the oil pump can break with high revs. Oil pump shits itself, engine shits itself, bank balance shits itself.
> 
> ...


Long nose vs short nose. Makes no real world difference at all both do the same damage.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

[redacted] said:


> Restrictors and drains are generally for higher powered cars with uprated oil pumps that pump more oil around...oil can get stuck up in the head and therefore starve the bottom end/pickup when pushing it. For a road car with moderate power...I wouldnt bother.
> 
> The plan for mine was not to go beyond 450 whp so a drop in baffle is sufficient.
> 
> ...


Nissan OEM coils when 25+yrs plus old begin to fail. This very thing happened to me on the dyno. Rather than spend per genuine Nissan coil at £70 I decided to go for the R35 coils, you increase ignition efficiency and also get better combustion. Not only this you get rid of the ignitor also at the same time replacing the crispy 20+ yrs old loom also. 

Cam baffles are not a waste of money if you understand how they work it is worth doing even on a stock car. Let’s be honest we don’t drive these cars around like grannies.

Oil Restrictors to the head are a good idea. Stock size is 2mm even on a stock rebuild worth going 1.5mm on OEM pump or 1.25 on an N1.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> Nissan OEM coils when 25+yrs plus old begin to fail. This very thing happened to me on the dyno. Rather than spend per genuine Nissan coil at £70 I decided to go for the R35 coils, you increase ignition efficiency and also get better combustion. Not only this you get rid of the ignitor also at the same time replacing the crispy 20+ yrs old loom also.
> 
> Cam baffles are not a waste of money if you understand how they work it is worth doing even on a stock car. Let’s be honest we don’t drive these cars around like grannies.
> 
> Oil Restrictors to the head are a good idea. Stock size is 2mm even on a stock rebuild worth going 1.5mm on OEM pump or 1.25 on an N1.


Any recommendations for cam baffles? Seems like there's a few different ones out there.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

25 year old anything breaking is no surprise. 

Whats the service interval for an oil pump? 

My car doesn't have aftermarket cam baffles and is fine.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

joshuaho96 said:


> Any recommendations for cam baffles? Seems like there's a few different ones out there.


Mines with custom stainless mesh instead of foam.


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

FRRACER said:


> Mines with custom stainless mesh instead of foam.


I've been searching around for the replacement stainless mesh quite a bit already...do you know where to get this?


----------



## Steve_R32 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been asking about baffles on another thread. Feels like the reimax version maybe the way to go as the mesh is metal so won't break down. A friend of mine running a 600bhp R34 mentioned these to me immediately when I said I was jumping into an R32


----------



## Kira_GTR (Jun 24, 2020)

Alex C said:


> Time to sell the 6 RRR's I have stored before this becomes widespread :chuckle:
> 
> Glad they did these videos, happier to buildup a seasoned 05U when the time comes now.


So do you actually still have any of these? Any BNIB virgin?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Kira_GTR said:


> So do you actually still have any of these? Any BNIB virgin?


No it was just a joke sorry I’ve never been close to an RRR block!


----------

